# bluerin's music



## xXbluerinXx (Mar 28, 2014)

I will share all of my completed work with you here. Some songs are cover songs, some songs are original songs. Cover songs will always have the original artist credited. Constructive critisism is welcome.

Song title: *You Are The Reason*
Original by NeutrinoP ft. Megpoid English

Cover by xXbluerinXx ft. Rin and Len Kagamine
(the lyrics can be read from the link description)

I hope you enjoy it.


----------



## xXbluerinXx (Apr 20, 2014)

I made this recently. There are no vocals. Please tell me what you think, if you have time/are interested.

You may download it and use it non-commercially as long as you credit me ((as vocaloid2and3fan or TVF)).

http://soundcloud.com/vocaloid2and3fan/we-lost-the-war


----------



## xXbluerinXx (May 15, 2014)

New original song ft. Vocaloid Oliver
https://soundcloud.com/vocaloid2and3fan/oliver-28th-original-song

Off-vocal ver
https://soundcloud.com/vocaloid2and3fan/28-off-vocal

Please let me know what you think, if you're interested.


----------



## xXbluerinXx (Jul 10, 2014)

Here's a piano thing I made. I wanted to create something with a Koume/Kotake ((think Majora's Mask)) feel to it. I'm not sure if I captured them at all, but...
https://soundcloud.com/vocaloid2and3fan/piano-thing


----------



## xXbluerinXx (Jul 28, 2014)

Here is a new piano track I finished. You are free to download it and use it for any non-commercial purpose as long as you credit me as vocaloid2and3fan, please.
I hope you like it, kinda.

https://soundcloud.com/vocaloid2and3fan/sadpianoh


----------



## Captain Howdy (Jul 29, 2014)

The non-piano pieces weren't bad, but they sounded like pretty much every other anime soundtrack ever - Even without vocals, it was just boring and passable as an end-credit scene, at best. The piano pieces were better, but the more active/fast paced one was better than the melancholic slow piece. 

There's a palpable ear for music, assuming this is 100% original, but they're still miles away from being interesting or unique. I don't mean to shatter dreams or anything, but you're still far and away from making anything people would purposefully listen to separate from an anime or video game. Though if that _is_ your aim, then you're not too far off, you just need some sort of unique hook or catch, which is lacking as a whole.


----------



## xXbluerinXx (Nov 10, 2014)

I really appreciate your feedback, Captain Howdy. I'll try to make something even more unique from now on.

Anyway, I have a new thing. I tried to describe an emotion through a little tune.
https://soundcloud.com/vocaloid2and3fan/anxiety


----------

